# Need some help getting my site indexed



## grunt_408 (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi all as the title says. Could someone tell me how to get my site indexed fast without paying. I have submitted URL and sitemap to google. Here is my site    http://www.underbully.site50.net


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 1, 2010)

Alexa does traffic analysis


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks I will check it out.

Just invited the Alexa bot over for a beer


----------

